# Button Willow 9/11



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Too funny! My Sunday student, in a Mini Cooper S, also noted this 'addiction' factor even though it was his first school as well.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for making me feel welcome. I don't know whether I'm addicted, but I sure do like it alot and just want to get better. Unfortunately, I think that it is going to take a lot of $$$ for track time for me to get better. :bawling: 

I no longer feel a need to speed on the streets anymore and am looking forward to the next track events.:thumbup: 

I look back on all the stupid things I did as a kid on the street with motorcycles/cars and wish I had found out about track time earlier. I signed up for the HPDEs in Phoenix in October and Sears Point in November. Am looking forward to meeting some of you in person and making some new friends in this newly discovered interest for me.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Thanks for making me feel welcome. I don't know whether I'm addicted, but I sure do like it alot and just want to get better. Unfortunately, I think that it is going to take a lot of $$$ for track time for me to get better. :bawling:
> 
> I no longer feel a need to speed on the streets anymore and am looking forward to the next track events.:thumbup:
> 
> I look back on all the stupid things I did as a kid on the street with motorcycles/cars and wish I had found out about track time earlier. I signed up for the HPDEs in Phoenix in October and Sears Point in November. Am looking forward to meeting some of you in person and making some new friends in this newly discovered interest for me.


Cool! We'll see you at Phoenix!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Thanks for making me feel welcome. I don't know whether I'm addicted, but I sure do like it alot and just want to get better. Unfortunately, I think that it is going to take a lot of $$$ for track time for me to get better. :bawling:
> 
> I no longer feel a need to speed on the streets anymore and am looking forward to the next track events.:thumbup:
> 
> I look back on all the stupid things I did as a kid on the street with motorcycles/cars and wish I had found out about track time earlier. I signed up for the HPDEs in Phoenix in October and Sears Point in November. Am looking forward to meeting some of you in person and making some new friends in this newly discovered interest for me.


Denial = Stage 1 of addiction... :eeps:  just kidding... :bigpimp:

Don't think I'll be going to Phoenix but maybe I'll see you at Sears Point. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Thanks for making me feel welcome. I don't know whether I'm addicted, but I sure do like it alot and just want to get better. Unfortunately, I think that it is going to take a lot of $$$ for track time for me to get better. :bawling:


Trust me, few people were as impressively sh*tty a driver as I was when I first started. :bigpimp: My problem was that I knew car control. I had been able to drive my car sideways for a few years prior to coming to the CCA schools, and thought that I was ths shiznit, and proceeded to scared the living daylight out of my first two victims at my Button Willow school 2002 with my brand new 02 E46 M3. :spank: That's why I was kinda laughing when I read your "brake, brake, BRAKE" experience with Raffi. Me? It was more like "brake, BRAKE, BRAKE, BRAKE" then reaching for the holysh*t handle. I was that bad. uch:



liuk3 said:


> I no longer feel a need to speed on the streets anymore and am looking forward to the next track events.


Yeah, that's why I drive the speed limit always too. :eeps:



liuk3 said:


> I look back on all the stupid things I did as a kid on the street with motorcycles/cars and wish I had found out about track time earlier. I signed up for the HPDEs in Phoenix in October and Sears Point in November. Am looking forward to meeting some of you in person and making some new friends in this newly discovered interest for me.


If I had gotten involved with the track thing earlier, I would just gotten more 22348b tickets. Can you imagine, I already thought I knew how to drive, and with this knowledge, I would have been trying to set LA SFC lap time records on all my trips back then in my E36 M3, and probably would have gotten a hell of a lot more than just one 22348b ticket. :yikes:

I am dropping my Phoenix app in the mail tomorrow, and will also be signing up on Pukka soft for Sears point in a few days. Did you caravan with anyone to Button Willow? :drive:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Denial = Stage 1 of addiction... :eeps:  just kidding... :bigpimp:
> 
> Don't think I'll be going to Phoenix but maybe I'll see you at Sears Point. :thumbup:


Come on man, don't you got one of dem 0% interest till August 2005 credit card thingys? RoadRunner chapter takes credit card. :thumbup:

Come on, just charge it, you know you want to. :bigpimp: Plus you get to witness the historic event of Stuka driving on a course with an oval part.  I say that alone is worth the price of admission. :angel:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Stuka,
I can appreciate your story. The biggest thing I learned was a novice understanding of car control. I thought that we were supposed to be drifting into the turns. Heck, they made it a sport.:bigpimp: Unfortunately, I guess that is not the was to achieve optimal exit speed, and that is definitely not the way to keep your instructors from peeing their pants as your passenger. In terms of the caravan, I am actually new in Los Angeles (moved from NYC) and am also new to cars. Been just riding motorcycles for the past 15 years. This is my first car. Always wanted a BMW, and I am definitely making the most of my purchase with the HPDEs. I had a ton of fun not only with the driving, but meeting a ton of really cool people. My folks are telling me to go find a girlfriend, but right now I'd rather save the money for mods and the track. It's been cool getting a glimpse of the track and bmw subculture.
Ken


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Again, I can't wait to get out there at the track and meet some of you guys in person. It seems like some of you guys are going to be either at Phoenix or Sears Point. Maybe I can tag along with some of you if anyone is from the L.A. area. 
Ken


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Stuka,
> I can appreciate your story. The biggest thing I learned was a novice understanding of car control. I thought that we were supposed to be drifting into the turns. Heck, they made it a sport.:bigpimp: Unfortunately, I guess that is not the was to achieve optimal exit speed, and that is definitely not the way to keep your instructors from peeing their pants as your passenger. In terms of the caravan, I am actually new in Los Angeles (moved from NYC) and am also new to cars. Been just riding motorcycles for the past 15 years. This is my first car. Always wanted a BMW, and I am definitely making the most of my purchase with the HPDEs. I had a ton of fun not only with the driving, but meeting a ton of really cool people. My folks are telling me to go find a girlfriend, but right now I'd rather save the money for mods and the track. It's been cool getting a glimpse of the track and bmw subculture.
> Ken


Hmm.. you sound familiar.... were you at an LA Chapter general meeting at *gasp* Savage BMW a while back?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

After seeing the track map... I'm thinking this track is going to be fun!!!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Again, I can't wait to get out there at the track and meet some of you guys in person. It seems like some of you guys are going to be either at Phoenix or Sears Point. Maybe I can tag along with some of you if anyone is from the L.A. area.
> Ken


Stuka and I will probably caravan out to PIR.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Come on man, don't you got one of dem 0% interest till August 2005 credit card thingys? RoadRunner chapter takes credit card. :thumbup:
> 
> Come on, just charge it, you know you want to. :bigpimp: Plus you get to witness the historic event of Stuka driving on a course with an oval part.  I say that alone is worth the price of admission. :angel:


It's called.... no paid vacation days left.... how's that for PWn3D... 

I'm not even sure I can make Sears Point since I'd have to take 2 days off for that. Damn Friday/Saturday schools... :madrazz:  :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> After seeing the track map... I'm thinking this track is going to be fun!!!


So um.... which direction is it? CW or CCW?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> My folks are telling me to go find a girlfriend, but right now I'd rather save the money for mods and the track. It's been cool getting a glimpse of the track and bmw subculture.
> Ken


 :bustingup :bustingup That is just tooooo funny. I think you and Stuka will become very very good friends soon! :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Thanks for making me feel welcome. I don't know whether I'm addicted, but I sure do like it alot and just want to get better. Unfortunately, I think that it is going to take a lot of $$$ for track time for me to get better. :bawling:
> 
> I no longer feel a need to speed on the streets anymore and am looking forward to the next track events.:thumbup:
> 
> I look back on all the stupid things I did as a kid on the street with motorcycles/cars and wish I had found out about track time earlier. I signed up for the HPDEs in Phoenix in October and Sears Point in November. Am looking forward to meeting some of you in person and making some new friends in this newly discovered interest for me.


 Admit it, you're addicted! :bigpimp: You've got a great attitude about track driving, and you'll have lots of fun. Take it at your own pace, don't feel pressured to attend every school, and you will learn immensely from each school.

See you at Sears Point. Oh, and welcome to L.A.! :thumbup:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Raffi said:


> :bustingup :bustingup That is just tooooo funny. I think you and Stuka will become very very good friends soon! :angel:


:violent:

Don't remind me. I should have diverted my investment in my 2003 portfolio to the track schools instead of the ill performing stock known as the Oklahoma country girl. :thumbdwn: Track schools have way better ROI's. Now if only I can find one who will go to the tracks with moi and isn't selfish, hmm. :eeps:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I'm not even sure I can make Sears Point since I'd have to take 2 days off for that. Damn Friday/Saturday schools... :madrazz:  :rofl:


Uh, Sears Point is Saturday/Sunday. :dunno: :spank:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Uh, Sears Point is Saturday/Sunday. :dunno: :spank:


Whoops! So it is!  :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Whoops! So it is!  :rofl:


 Yeah, you got me worried for a second, I thought I'd have to call in sick on Friday :eeps: but then I figured you were referring to Thunderhill.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> :violent:
> 
> Don't remind me. I should have diverted my investment in my 2003 portfolio to the track schools instead of the ill performing stock known as the Oklahoma country girl. :thumbdwn:


 :lmao: Oh yeah, Amberly, almost forgot about her! :angel:



Stuka said:


> Track schools have way better ROI's. Now if only I can find one who will go to the tracks with moi and isn't selfish, hmm. :eeps:


 I wish Kit Kat had friends like her to set you up with!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Hmm.. you sound familiar.... were you at an LA Chapter general meeting at *gasp* Savage BMW a while back?


yeah, that was me. that was my first meeting and was hoping to meet some guys who were into working on their cars. i figured that would be the best way to learn and get help if i was ever stuck. i know in the biker community, i'd always be meeting friends who were willing to lend a hand and likewise i would do the same. i'm hoping the bmw crowd is the same. i have definitely learned a ton about my car, but mostly from people on the internet. it would be nice to interact with real people who live in the area.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Stuka said:


> Now if only I can find one who will go to the tracks with moi and isn't selfish


You might as well add is wealthy enough to support your car track/mod habits, looks like a supermodel, and has a heart of gold 'cause I think that is tough.  I see women hanging out at the track while their s.o. are off having fun driving. That's like sticking me in a mall for two days at the food court, while my girlfriend goes on a shopping binge all weekend, and I really hate shopping. At Buttonwillow, I overheard a woman griping on her cell phone about how she was stuck in the middle of b.f.e. with nothing to do. Those of you who have found women who will put up with it should play the lottery 'cause that is indeed rare.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> You might as well add is wealthy enough to support your car track/mod habits, looks like a supermodel, and has a heart of gold 'cause I think that is tough.  I see women hanging out at the track while their s.o. are off having fun driving. That's like sticking me in a mall for two days at the food court, while my girlfriend goes on a shopping binge all weekend, and I really hate shopping. At Buttonwillow, I overheard a woman griping on her cell phone about how she was stuck in the middle of b.f.e. with nothing to do. Those of you who have found women who will put up with it should play the lottery 'cause that is indeed rare.


I know what you mean... I appreciate my wife enormously! She's not only come out to the track with me to virtually every event, but she actually has driven at 4 different schools so far this year! :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> yeah, that was me. that was my first meeting and was hoping to meet some guys who were into working on their cars. i figured that would be the best way to learn and get help if i was ever stuck. i know in the biker community, i'd always be meeting friends who were willing to lend a hand and likewise i would do the same. i'm hoping the bmw crowd is the same. i have definitely learned a ton about my car, but mostly from people on the internet. it would be nice to interact with real people who live in the area.


Cool! If you're interested, maybe you should come out to our little Tech Sessions some time.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Cool! If you're interested, maybe you should come out to our little Tech Sessions some time.


ABSOLUTELY! That is what I've been looking for. My biker buddies back east literally taught me everything I know about harleys. They are all mechanics and really gave me the courage to take apart the motor and hop it up with cams, cylinder heads, exhaust, coil, ignition, etc. I've been having the same learning curve with my car tinkering with it, although my friends here think I am nuts for messing with a perfectly functional vehicle. Definitely let me know about your tech sessions. 
Thanks.
Ken


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> ABSOLUTELY! That is what I've been looking for. My biker buddies back east literally taught me everything I know about harleys. They are all mechanics and really gave me the courage to take apart the motor and hop it up with cams, cylinder heads, exhaust, coil, ignition, etc. I've been having the same learning curve with my car tinkering with it, although my friends here think I am nuts for messing with a perfectly functional vehicle. Definitely let me know about your tech sessions.
> Thanks.
> Ken


Too funny. I have no problems disassembling parts of my car but I won't touch my bike cause I've just not comfortable tinkering with it.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SergioK said:


> Too funny. I have no problems disassembling parts of my car but I won't touch my bike cause I've just not comfortable tinkering with it.


I actually think just the opposite. My car is worth 5-6 times my bike. If I am going to f-ck something up, I would rather it be my bike than my car.

That being said, if you have just about any other bike than a harley, you probably don't need to do anything to it. Harleys are just about the most worthless de-tuned bikes that come out stock. Bikes that are half the price will outrun and outhandle harleys. They are still air-cooled and based upon a motor design that is probably over 50 years old because of their nostalgia marketing. I have to hand it to them though, they are marketing geniuses. That being said, I am one of those old-school fools who will still always love harleys.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> You might as well add is wealthy enough to support your car track/mod habits


 But that's not important.



liuk3 said:


> looks like a supermodel


Check! :bigpimp:



liuk3 said:


> and has a heart of gold 'cause I think that is tough.


Check! :bigpimp:



liuk3 said:


> Those of you who have found women who will put up with it should play the lottery 'cause that is indeed rare.


:bigpimp: I've been playing the Lotto for years and never won more than $100.... what's up with that?  :dunno:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> I've been playing the Lotto for years and never won more than $100.... what's up with that?  :dunno:


Like I said, sounds like you've already hit the lottery if you got a girl who's willing to hang wiitcha at da tracks! :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Like I said, sounds like you've already hit the lottery if you got a girl who's willing to hang wiitcha at da tracks! :thumbup:


 :str8pimpi


----------

